# Brick Dump



## ghostdigger (Aug 28, 2016)

This dump give very bottles for all  the hard work but ton good bottles broken.!


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 28, 2016)

I would say the hell with it . to much work.


----------



## RCO (Aug 28, 2016)

most dumps have more broken bottles than good bottles at least that's what I've found , if there is bricks mixed in with the bottles might be even more broken ones


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 28, 2016)

Check the perimeter , away from the brick and main mass of junk, sometime a good one rolled to a safe spot. Interesting stuff you found!


----------



## botlguy (Aug 29, 2016)

I mean no disrespect but your pictures are so out of focus it's difficult to tell what you have. I can't help.
Jim


----------



## ghostdigger (Aug 29, 2016)

botlguy said:


> I mean no disrespect but your pictures are so out of focus it's difficult to tell what you have. I can't help.
> Jim


 Hey jim my pics are clear as heck its at your end? I know what remedy is !


----------



## botlguy (Aug 29, 2016)

O.K. I guess I can't help you. 
Jim


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 30, 2016)

For me to much glare to read. Lots of times I gotta take 20 different pics at 20 different angles just to get 2-3 good pics that has the right lighting & angle. Then I just delete the other 17 bad pics after saving 3. Lot of work. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 30, 2016)

I can't tell what the little one says either, apart from "catarrh".  Looks like an interesting one, I don't remember seeing it before.


----------



## ghostdigger (Aug 30, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> I can't tell what the little one says either, apart from "catarrh".  Looks like an interesting one, I don't remember seeing it before.


Sorry guy the company made this remedy did very weak embossment  cheap glass here the same and a another


----------



## midway49 (Aug 30, 2016)

I thought the little guy was Dr. Sage's Catarrh Remedy.  But it looks like Dr. Pierce in the pic (pics are blurry).  However, Pierce did make the Dr. Sage, so I guess this one has his name on it.  There's some age there---keep trying.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 30, 2016)

from the group pic of all the stuff, doorknob cold cream jars etc it looks like your dump is circa 1890-10 and could be older in other parts. I dug a brick dump once out of Stockton, and it turned out that they had cleared out several turn of the century bldgs., and buried all the bricks plaster wood bottles and all the other stuff all together in the same area, was few bottles and lotsa other junk, got a few good bottles but not many......Andy


----------

